# Mein Mini aktuell



## bilderzaehler (17. Mai 2013)

Hi,

habe eben mal Fotos meinen Minis (Schale 450 Liter, Mörtelkübel 90 Liter) gemacht. Seerosen und __ Froschbiss treiben schön . . . einiges musste ich nach dem langen Winter austauschen.

Froschens Lieblingsplatz ist im blauen Topf oben links . . . außer __ Schnecken wohnen sonst keine Tiere im Teich. Zumindest hab ich bisher keine entdeckt.

Viel Spaß beim gucken . . . aber schwimmt nicht so weit raus 

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Gladiator (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Dieser Äste Rand sieht toll aus 

das um den Quellstein.. was ist das? Mörtel? oder so löchrige steine? oder ist es vielleicht rinde? 


ich seh das nicht recht, ist aber schick.


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Sehr hübsch!


----------



## lotta (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Hallo Thomas, 
das ist doch mal ein richtig schön angelegter Miniteich
und den hässlichen Beckenrand, hast du so perfekt kaschiert, 
dass man das nie erkennen könnte, wenn du es nicht verraten hättest
Gratuliere, zu deinem kleinen Paradies


----------



## bilderzaehler (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Nochmal ich,

vorhin schreib ich was von keine Tiere . . . was musste ich eben entdecken? Frisch geschlüpfte Azurjungfer am __ Rohrkolben-Stängel . . . die war vorhin definitiv noch nicht da. Auf die Schnelle mal ein Foto hingezittert . . . 

Das um den Quellsteinkübel ist Naturkork . . . hab ich vom Großen-Fluß-Kaufhaus im I-Net für komplett € 14,80/2 kg. Die Rinde um den Teich ist Buchenrinde, die immer so schön im Stück von den Brennholzscheiten abfällt.

Übrigens soll mein kleines Paradies mal ein großes werden . . . aber erst wenn die Thuja-Hecke rund um den Garten platt gemacht wird. An deren Stelle kommt einer von diesen neumodischen Gitterzäunen mit Geflecht. Und dann muss ich nur noch Frau ganz davon überzeugen, dass Wasser im Garten weniger Arbeit macht als Rasen und all das andere grüne Geraffel . . . 

LIebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## KomaX (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Sieht echt toll aus!
Ich hoffe, dass mein Kleiner auch mal so toll aussehen wird, allerdings stilistisch ganz anders. 

Grüße
Dän


----------



## Gladiator (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

rinde um teich? ich seh da äste.. und das ist nicht buche.. auf dem bild siehts nach was anderem aus.


----------



## bilderzaehler (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*



Gladiator schrieb:


> rinde um teich? ich seh da äste.. und das ist nicht buche.. auf dem bild siehts nach was anderem aus.



@Gladiator . . . Du meinst die Rebknorzen . . . die liegen schön über der Buchenrinde drapiert.
@ Dän . . . eigentlich sollte meine Pfütze streng asiatisch werden. Da mir zum Verbergen der Teichplastik nix Besseres eingefallen ist, hab ich zu Kork, Rinde und Rebholz gegriffen


----------



## Gladiator (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

ich habe was von ästen gesagt nicht rinde..
aber egal, ich habs nicht gerafft


----------



## Gladiator (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

sorry


----------



## FBeer (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Den find ich sehr hübsch und liebevoll gestaltet, schön!


----------



## Ikulas (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Also, ich finde diese Teich auch sehr sehr hübsch und schön angelegt. Das heißt Du hast ein Fertigbecken eingelassen und oben den Maurerkübel ?
Also wir sind ja auch am planen und haben schon so ein Fertigteich-Becken gekauft (2012); ein Maurerkpbel haben wir bereits im Boden eingelassen (2012), dann kam der Wunsch nach etwas größerem.
Jetzt haben wir eigentlich einen Folienteich im Auge, weil uns viele dazu raten. Aber wenn ich das so sehe denke ich wie, sowas würde es ja auch tun. Finde ich wirlich sehr gelungen .


----------



## nik (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Hallo,

mir gefällt er auch. - Wobei ich sowieso der Meinung bin, dass sich Gestaltung am kleinen Teichlein sehr wohl lohnt. Mir reicht mein kleiner soweit, dass mir größeres nicht dringlich ist.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## bilderzaehler (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Hallo ihr 

danke schön fürs Kompliment.

@ Frank . . . ich mag Deine Fotografie . . . 

@ Beate und Nik . . . eigentlich reicht der Kleine. Da ich allerdings fotografiere ist das andere Ufer so schrecklich nahe, das bringt immer Probleme beim Freistellen von Motiven im Vordergrund, da man den Hintergrund auch bei Offenblende sieht. Außerdem glaube ich, dass ein kleiner Teich schwieriger zu pflegen ist als ein größerer. Muss ja nicht unbedingt der Badesee sein, aber so 4-5000 Liter wäre schon nicht schlecht.

@ Beate . . . ich habe den Rand des Mörtelkübels mit einem Heißluftfön und einem Rundholz bearbeitet, dass ein Auslauf entsteht, von dort fällt das Wasser in den Fertigteich.

 Nik . . . Dein Teich ist zumindest doppelt so groß wie meiner . . . vom Volumen her.

 Thomas


----------



## Ikulas (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Hallo Thomas,

das mit dem Übergang Kübel-Fertigbecken wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen . Danke für diesen Tipp. Dann werden wir das auch so versuchen. Ich habe noch den Gedanken ein kleines Moorbeet, auch in einem Mörteleimer, zu integrieren. Ich weiß nur nicht so recht, wie es bei den Eimern mit Frostsicherheit ausschaut.


----------



## nik (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Hallo Thomas, 


bilderzaehler schrieb:


> Nik . . . Dein Teich ist zumindest doppelt so groß wie meiner . . . vom Volumen her.


das spielt keine Rolle, ist trotzdem eine Pfütze. Die Fische in meinem sind grenzwertig, ich wollte sie gar nicht, ich musste  , und sie sind nicht das interessanteste. Die Lurche und __ Libellen und alles mögliche machen es aus! Das alles geht grundsätzlich an kleinen Pfützen wunderbar. Viele Pflanzen sind förderlich, bei meinem durchaus mit Pflegeaufwand verbunden.
BTW, bei mir wartet schon ein 90er Mörtelkübel auf's Eingraben. Rand werde ich wieder mit kleinem Kopfsteinpflaster gestalten, wird dann eh überwachsen werden, einen Halbzwerg an Seerose rein, bisschen Schnickschnack, vielleicht etwas Holz - und schön ist. Bei dir ist die Kombination der beiden Behälter gelungen. 
Ich wollte dich aber keinesfalls von einer Vergrößerung abhalten, nur die Möglichkeiten und die mögliche Attraktivität kleiner Behältnisse herausstellen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## bilderzaehler (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Hallo Nik,

bin nicht unzufrieden mit meinem Teichlein und ich denke, dass jetzt im zweiten Jahr erst der Grundstock für wirkliches Leben gelegt wird. Frosch hat sich frühzeitig einquartiert, __ Kleinlibellen sind schon jetzt geschlüpft und wenn der Maiherbst vorüber ist, denke ich, dass sich auch größere __ Libellen einfinden und auch Eier legen. __ Molche wird schwierig werden, früher stand mein Haus am Ortsrand, jetzt grenzt ein Neubaughetto ans Grundstück.

Habe heute nochmal 2 kg Korkrinde bestellt, da ich nach der Sintflut feststellen musste, dass sich meine Buchrinde durch die Feuchtigkeit arg nach oben wölbt.

Übrigens bin ich mal durch Deinen Garten gewandelt . . . zauberhaftes Fleckchen habt ihr da.

 Thomas


----------



## nik (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Hallo Thomas,

__ Molche ist bei uns auch nicht, dafür wohnen wir zu wenig Ortsrandlage. Wir dabbeln zwar bei unseren Spaziergängen häufig durch die Naturschutzgebiete Enkheimer Ried und Berger Hang, die liegen direkt zwischen Bischofsheim (Wir) und Frankfurt, da gibt es die dollsten Viecher! Sumpfschildkröten, ja sogar die äußerst berühmte __ Knoblauchkröte  soll es hier geben, aber ich mache(/entnehme) da nichts. Es ist wie es ist. Meine hätte am liebsten noch Molche, Edelkrebse und Schnappschildkröten ... sozusagen alles was sich nicht wehrt. Da rührt natürlich auch der faule Kompromiss mit den Fischen her. 



bilderzaehler schrieb:


> . . . zauberhaftes Fleckchen habt ihr da.


Danke schön. Er ist auch jenseits solcher Bildausschnitte sehr schön. Es braucht nur ein bisschen Sonnenschein, schon wirkt der Garten ausgesprochen intensiv auf mich. Es ist halt viel Grünzeugs, das bringt Arbeit mit sich. Die ist an sich Entspannung, aber sich die Zeit zu nehmen ist nicht einfach. So hat er seine kleinen Baustellen und ist auch immer ein bisschen messi.

 Manche, wie ich, haben das Glück zwei gartenverrückte zu sein. Ich sorge für die Struktur, sie für's Chaos - hätte ich beinahe geschrieben  . Nein, sie bringt Leben rein und Ordnung ist da gar nicht so wichtig. Passt wunderbar zusammen. 

Groß kann, muss aber beileibe nicht. Hemmungslos Anregungen holen, immer wieder und dann selbst gestalten, das hat gute Chancen auf echte Kleinode. Wie deins. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## bilderzaehler (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Hallo Nik,

jetzt weiß ich auch, wo ich Dich hinstecken soll. Habe ich doch vor Kurzem Deinen Thread zum Teich gelesen und großen Spaß dabei gehabt, waren über 100 Beiträge. Die haben nicht nur unterhalten sondern auch informiert.

Schönen Abend und viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## nik (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini aktuell*

Hallo Thomas,

nochmal ein Dankeschön. Ich hole mir hier Anregungen und da plapper ich in meinem spezielleren Teichthread mehr oder weniger dummes Zeugs zu dem und zum Drumherum. Es gibt ja schon weitreichende Pläne für einen großen Teich und rede dir schon deshalb sicher keine Teichvergrößerung aus. Ich wollte eine Lanze für kleine Perlen brechen, nicht gegen große.

Ich habe mir mal deine Bilder auf der HP angesehen - zum Thema Gestaltung kann ich ziemlich getrost prima die Klappe halten, du kannst das.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------

